# Best place to get halftones



## jbjet45 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am trying to bid an order with a plastisol transfer. The job is a 2-color but has some pretty detailed halftones in 2 places. I spoke with SEMO and they thought the detail was to much for them to try with their process. Anybody have any good places to try that are priced similarly?


----------



## ProWorldMari (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

Would you be able to provide the image? We produce custom transfers and with 2 colors you can achieve quite a few detailed gradients, but not every image can be replicated with a screen printed method.

Mari,


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

ProWorld, Versatranz, and M-M Designs.

SEMOs registration is not that great at all. You get what you pay for...


----------



## jbjet45 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is the transfer we need. It looks like it will be just under 9x12


----------



## ProWorldMari (Jan 18, 2013)

The image provided could be printed using black, white and clear as backing to get that fading effect. Prices are lower with higher quantities, you will be able to gang 2 images per sheet. 

Mari,


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Howard Sportswear also does halftones.


----------

